# Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Outubro 2008



## nimboestrato (30 Set 2008 às 00:37)

E como que em ressaca de tanto ocorrido,
tanto extremo em precipitações por tanta gente sentido,
tanto que exaltámos,tanto que esperámos,
e por vezes mal pensámos que o extremo que queremos, 
provocará inevitavelmente cenários  que não desejámos.
mas não nos culpabilizemos.Ponto.
O "tempo" assim acabou.Agora é tempo de calmaria.
Virá descida das temperaturas ,a noroeste sobretudo,mas depressa recuperarão.
Virá anticiclone ,1º a noroeste,
depois de novo a norte.
Tudo calmo  à nossa latitude.
Porque em terras de Bacalhau o GFS já prevê 945 hPa,
a 1ª grande depressão do pós-Verão já para domingo.








[/URL][/IMG]

Com  tanto extremo algo vizinho,
o nosso próximo episódio de tempo estável poderá afinal não ter contornos tão duradouros quanto ameaça.
Veremos. 
E amanhã o GFS muda o 945hPa  para 970 e coloca o centro depressionário ainda mais a nordeste?
Os bacalhaus agradecem, ou não.Não sei se eles preferem mar revolto...


----------



## vitamos (30 Set 2008 às 12:43)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2008*

A run das 6z parece trazer alguma concordância entre o modelo Europeu e o GFS quanto ao fim desta estabilidade anticiclónica lá para Domingo/2ªF. Embora as configurações não sejam de todo semelhantes parece que os dias soalheiros serão "sol de pouca dura". Até mais certezas é melhor aproveitar! Certo é que o resto da semana parece indicar manhãs mais frescas e tardes também não muito quentes! Veremos que tipo de melodia seguirão os modelos nas próximas runs!


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2008 às 13:17)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2008*

Para o final da próxima semana, a perspectiva é de valores de temperatura baixos para esta altura do ano.


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Out 2008 às 10:39)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Até domingo não haverá histórias para contar.
Outubro entra sereno depois de um Setembro polvilhado por alguns extremos.
Mas é sempre em Outubro que começam as visitas da corrente perturbada de Oeste, as superfícies frontais mais ou menos activas ,associadas à depressão da Islândia que ora se encontra na ilha que lhe dá o nome e nesse caso pouco nos afecta ,ora localiza-se mais para sudeste e aí já nos encontramos no seu raio de influência.
Em 16 de Outubro de 1987 uma vigorosa frente provocou forte temporal das ilhas britânicas ao norte de Portugal: 






[/URL][/IMG]

Para já não está previsto nada que se assemelhe ,obviamente .
Outubro entra sereno e sereno estará até domingo.
Mas depois os modelos configuram já uma depressão da Islândia bem omnipresente e omnipotente no Atlântico Norte , com o seu centro a rondar o Noroeste das Ilhas Britânicas .Quando assim é ,sobretudo o noroeste peninsular é atravessado por frentes mais ou menos activas e em dias consecutivos.
Tudo indica que será esse o tempo para grande parte da semana que vem, com o Noroeste mais exposto que o Centro e Sul.
Mas como a distância ainda é considerável e como basta às vezes um  pequeno desvio para norte na previsão inicial  da Depressão Islandesa  ,para aqui no Continente fazer toda a diferença, 
como a mais de 5, seis dias todas estas situações são possíveis talvez seja aconselhável esperarmos mais uns 2, três dias para a confirmação de tal configuração.
Mas  que a tendência estará  lá :-Lá isso está...


----------



## dgstorm (2 Out 2008 às 15:46)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*






 Ainda faltam uns dias, mas a tendencia tem estado lá... é esperar...


----------



## Skizzo (3 Out 2008 às 01:36)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Alerta de vento para hoje Sexta-Feira:


----------



## Perfect Storm (3 Out 2008 às 01:57)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Boas!!
Parece que o GFS para os dias 7 (Minho/Douro litoral) e 8 (Norte e Centro)
anuncia a chegada da primeira frente de Outubro






[/URL][/IMG]







O Freemeteo aqui para os meus lados além de anunciar consideráveis quantidades de precipitação também dá luz a algumas trovoadas






[/URL][/IMG]

Venha ela que é bem precisa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2008 às 09:57)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

O GFS está a prever boa precipitação para o dia 7






Espero bem que assim seja


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Out 2008 às 12:10)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Assim ontem dizia que a tendência era de diminuição de precipitação para a próxima semana... e o que o GFS diz vem contrariar hoje totalmente esse prognóstico... Além de colocar bastante água (A partir de Domingo acentuando-se ao longo da semana)...



E o que ontem era verdade, hoje já será um embuste.
O GFS recoloca o anticiclone bem em cima de nós já a partir de quinta-feira próxima e volta a reduzir as  
chuvas de segunda e terça na quantidade e confiná-las de novo mais a noroeste.
O ECMWF europeu é mais generoso e estende a precipitação um pouco ao longo de toda a semana já que coloca o Anticiclone um pouco mais a sul.
E é precisamente essa a chave de toda a incógnita do tempo a partir do meio da semana vindoura:
-Basta uns 2 ou 3º  de Latitude
no posicionamento do Anticiclone mais a norte ou mais a sul ,para o tempo em Portugal Continental se escrever de maneira substancialmente diferente.
Assim sendo,a seguir ao consenso dos modelos quanto a alguma precipitação que far-se-á sentir segunda e terça sobretudo a noroeste  e possibilidade de precipitação fraca nas restantes regiões, existe já divergências quanto à persistência dessas chuvas de Oeste para o resto sa semana.
Se quando há consensos manda o bom senso ter cautelas para previsões a tão largo, quanto mais agora que existe de facto discrepâncias quanto ao comportamento e posicionamento do Anticlone.
E amanhã talvez ECMWF e GFS invertam posições.
Acontece amiúde.


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2008 às 18:08)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Ao nível da temperatura mínima a próxima madrugada deverá ser a mais fria.
Depois a tendência é para subir gradualmente.

Previsões da AEMET (território espanhol):

Hoje (dia 3):





Amanhã (dia 4):





Depois de amanhã (dia 5):






Em relação à precipitação, a run das 12h põe mais precipitação para o dia 7 de Outubro.


----------



## psm (3 Out 2008 às 20:32)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Nesta ultima saida (12) do ecmwf  volta a modificar, o que parecia ser uma corrente de oeste para "durar" e  ficar,  isto é o que indicava a alguns dias atrás nas previsões, mas nesta run e sua previsão já coloca uma cunha do anticiclone à superficie a partir do dia 9, e para se estacionar aqui até ao dia 11 com uma corrente á superficie de leste. devo salientar que com muitas reservas poderá haver um emblosamento em altura nos dias 12 e 13 e com isso poderemos ter alguma emoção(trovoadas), mas contudo previsões a 8 dias têm muita variabilidade.


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Out 2008 às 00:56)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



psm disse:


> Nesta ultima saida (12) do ecmwf  volta a modificar, o que parecia ser uma corrente de oeste para "durar" e  ficar...




É verdade.Volta de 180º do modelo europeu,que insistiu saídas a fio para uma corrente de Oeste na próxima semana.
Numa simples saída, desdiz o que andou a dizer nos 2 ultimos dias  e junta-se irreversivelmente  ao que o GFS já andava a alertar há algumas .
Adeus corrente de Oeste com precipitações generosas e dispersas a norte do rio Tejo,por vários dias.
Se eu não fosse à partida cauteloso para previsões a medio prazo diria agora:
Adeus Outono .Despedimo-nos terça.
Olá (ainda algum)Verão.
Vens quarta? Por uns dias? Ai sim?
Tá bem.......
Mas como tenho este defeito,
ainda digo que depois da chuva de terça predominantemente a norte  que ainda assim ,não há-de ser muita,
depois, falta tanto,já houve tendências claras que se esfumaram ao virar da esquina (de uma actualização),
e tantas vezes há situações duradouras que não estariam de todo previsíveis, sei lá.
A manter-se esta confluência nos modelos,é verdade sim senhor,golpe de teatro há última hora do europeu, com o  GFS não  isento de desenganos .
E a manter-se este cenário,em vez de chuva a maior parte da semana ,haverá só na terça (7)e depois a partir de quarta ,de novo mais anticiclone ,já muito sol e sem o Norte dos ultimos dias e para tempo indeterminado...
E o que hoje é verdade ,amanhã poderá ser embuste...


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2008 às 10:16)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



nimboestrato disse:


> É verdade.Volta de 180º do modelo europeu,que insistiu saídas a fio para uma corrente de Oeste na próxima semana.
> Numa simples saída, desdiz o que andou a dizer nos 2 ultimos dias  e junta-se irreversivelmente  ao que o GFS já andava a alertar há algumas .
> Adeus corrente de Oeste com precipitações generosas e dispersas a norte do rio Tejo,por vários dias.
> Se eu não fosse à partida cauteloso para previsões a medio prazo diria agora:
> ...



A run das 0h mudou tudo outra vez!
A corrente volta a soprar de oeste, a chuva volta a ser forte no Minho e Douro Litoral. Em especial na 3F, no Sábado e no Domingo.

Mas já estou como o nimboestrato. Será que na próxima run não muda tudo outra vez?

Ficam as quantidades de precipitação previstas pela run das 0h para os próximos 7 dias:
(Minho de Douro Litoral: de 150 a 200mm) Será?


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Out 2008 às 18:13)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Panorama interessante, nunca tinha visto nada parecido  claro está que ainda vai sofrer umas mutações, mas fica a imagem 

É bom ver uma carta assim nesta altura do ano, isto é, o frio a aguentar-se por toda a Europa com a ISO de 0ºC longe.

Penso que o Minho e Douro Litoral já não escaparão a 5 ou 10 mm, o resto do país serão nuvens senhores serão nuvens, e nada mais.


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Out 2008 às 05:50)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

E pronto! Agora é definitivo.O cenário que foi plausível em tantas e tantas saídas dos modelos por tantos dias,de várias frentes associadas à corrente perturbada de oeste atravessarem em vários dias da semana que vem, sobretudo o Norte de Portugal está irremediavelmente posto de lado.
A frente de terça-feira virá isoladinha da silva.
Quinta-feira(9) já estaremos de novo sob  influência anticiclónica .






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Para uns ( GFS) , o centro do A até já se encontrará a Norte/Nordeste da P.Ibérica.






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Segundo o europeu ECMWF o A ainda estará com cerimónias em fortalecer-se  mas já estará em crista sobre a mesma P.Ibérica.
Já não há nada a fazer.
Resta-nos a frente isolada de terça(7) que beneficiará mais uma vez sobretudo o Noroeste mas que ainda assim levará precipitações fracas a quase todo o Continente Luso.Talvez só o interior alentejano e o Algarve não sintam o cheiro da chuva na terra.
Mas nada de desânimo.O Outono ainda agora começou.


----------



## vitamos (6 Out 2008 às 16:53)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

O GFS já em cima da hora carrega nas quantidades de precipitação para o dia de amanhã:





Ao que tudo indica a situação poderá ser tão intensa quanto breve, incidindo sobretudo no litoral Norte e talvez Centro, pelo que a principal atenção deve ir para os centros urbanos e a habitual limpeza (ou falta dela) de sarjetas e linhas de água. O período de maior intensidade parece ser pela manhã o que poderá coincidir com horas de ponta e as habituais complicações de trânsito. Da parte da tarde já só são esperados aguaceiros fracos.

O IM coloca para amanhã alertas amarelos diversos quanto a vento e chuva para regiões do Norte e Centro Norte, contudo penso que haverá ainda alteração dos mesmos ao longo do dia de hoje / manhã de amanhã. Embora não seja uma situação extraordinária é de acompanhar...


----------



## Perfect Storm (6 Out 2008 às 23:48)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Segundo o GFS as quantidades previstas de precipitação são interessantes para Norte e Centro.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2008 às 23:49)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

E para amanhã: Chuva!
Nesta última run aumentaram um pouco a quantidade de precipitação prevista.
Veremos quanto caírá.






Últimas imagens de satélite:






Previsão descritiva do IM:



> *Previsão para 3ª Feira, 7 de Outubro de 2008*
> 
> Céu muito nublado ou encoberto, com abertas a partir do meio
> da tarde.
> ...


----------



## vitamos (7 Out 2008 às 09:30)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Atenção ao ESTOFEX para hoje:





*..Portugal...

As a cold front reaches Portugal in the morning and afternoon, large SREH values of 200-350 m2/s2 are predicted on the warm side, and >10 m/s low level shear. More inland the values are highest, and more coastward the instability should be highest. Supercells can develop in this environment with a potential for an isolated tornado or large hail event. Cells can train along the front and cause flash flooding.*


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2008 às 17:01)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Apenas Algarve?? o Alentejo vai ver as melhores trovoadas no sábado ao fim da tarde.



Eu disse e esta run das 12 confirma o que disse é preciso ver tendências e a maior tendência é para o gordo rebentar algures no Alentejo  Os locais mais afectados serão Algarve e Alentejo no geral  trovoadas fortes localmente muito fortes


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2008 às 23:57)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

No próximo fim de semana podemos vir assistir a algumas inundações no Algarve, principalmente no Sábado, amanhã e 6ª feira acompanhar a situação, e espero que avisem a população como aconteceu com a Esmeraldina, mas na minha opinião se a situação confirmar-se pode ser muita precipitação num curto espaço de tempo, e todos sabemos o que aconteceu há 15 dias no Algarve.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Out 2008 às 21:34)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

o IM ja lançou o Alerta Amarelo para amanhã 










Guarda,Castelo Branco,Portalegre e Faro :

*vento com rajadas 70 a 90 km/h
*nas terras altas : vento de Leste com rajadas de 75km/h

Beja e Faro :

Aguaceiros por vezes fortes entre 10 a 20mm por hora 



Madeira támbem com Alerta Laranja e Amarelo devido ao vento forte


----------



## storm (9 Out 2008 às 22:29)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

O *Estofex* laçou o aviso de thunderstorms para o Algarve e Alentejo, pode ser...








Esperemos que essas quantidades brutais batam no local que os modelos mostram


----------



## *Dave* (9 Out 2008 às 22:46)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Segundo o que parece, para Domingo vamos ter chuvinha  e talvez umas trovoadas.

Segundo o _freemeteo_, por aqui também vou ter chuva e há uma probablidade de haver trovoada. A temperatura mínima vai dar um salto de 10,1ºC (mínima registada por mim no dia de hoje) para a temperatura de 15,4ºC (Sábado), o que pode significar o aparecimento de alguma nebulosidade. No decorrer de Sábado, prevê-se que a pressão caia para um mínimo de 1014,2mb/hPa. Uma bela queda resultante de uma depressão atmosférica que se aproximará do território nacional.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Out 2008 às 22:48)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Entretanto os Russos  suavisaram um pouco a situação na última saída.


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2008 às 14:56)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Em relação a ontem a maior diferença que vejo parece-me que é um encurtamento da vida da depressão ao mesmo tempo que se dilui um pouco num cavado de norte ficando mais alongada e menos isolada do que até aqui suavizando um pouco no geral, mas em contrapartida levando a instabilidade mais a norte do que até aqui.

*Geop e Temp. Altitude (500hPa)*






Na imagem anterior impressiona bastante o geopotencial e as isoípsas hoje e ainda amanhã aos 500hPa da depressão em altura que ajudará a explicar o vento e ondulação que já se regista e se prevê a sul. 

Isto em altitude, à superficie a depressão vai se reflectindo de forma interessante a sul do Algarve e por ali ficará próximo do Algarve até se diluir no Domingo. 






Quanto a precipitação e localizações, hoje está mais confuso, aquilo que o GFS tinha ontem mais extremo devido a umas brutais ascensões de ar, hoje foi mais suavizado à imagem do que outros modelos mostravam, embora o GFS mantenha ainda qualquer coisa de extremo mas já mais no interior centro/norte mas estas coisas são lotaria nos modelos. A instabilidade parece estar garantida no Algarve a começar na próxima madrugada mas ao resto do país, prognósticos de localizações e intensidade só durante o jogo.


*Precipitação GFS (até à meia noite de 2ª feira)*







*Precipitação ECMWF/IM (até à meia noite de 2ª feira)*







*Precipitação Hirlam (só até à meia noite de sábado)*


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2008 às 23:18)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Protecção civil:



> *Precipitação e ventos fortes*
> 
> De acordo com o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), prevêem-se condições de instabilidade entre os dias 10 e 13 Outubro, com especial relevância para:
> 
> ...


----------



## Brunomc (13 Out 2008 às 23:21)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

o GFS tá a prevêr precipitação pra noite de Sexta-feira e madrugada de Sábado..


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2008 às 23:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

A frente provavelmente começará a fazer-se sentir a partir de amanhã de manhã, será uma frente bastante debilitada, só dará frutos para o Minho e Douro litoral, o resto é só nuvens e muita humidade.


----------



## *Dave* (17 Out 2008 às 21:19)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Segundo o _meteociel.fr_ vem aí o frio para o Norte e Centro do país .
Era bom que a previsão se mantivesse durante estes 5 dias que faltam até dia 22 (quarta-feira).


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2008 às 21:20)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

 aguardemos com a maior calmia


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Out 2008 às 09:39)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

O frio parece que vem mesmo ai


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2008 às 11:40)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Além da descida da temperatura prevista o vento de nordeste parece que poderá soprar com certa intensidade acentuando mais a sensação de frio


----------



## *Dave* (18 Out 2008 às 11:41)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

O _meteociel.fr_ na run das 6h já não prevê assim tanto frio... espero que quando chegar o dia, não tenhamos as temperaturas mínimas normais .







Previsão do _freemeto_ para ASM:


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2008 às 14:43)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Possivelmente os 1ºs flocos de neve da temporada nas terras altas do norte e centro. O aspecto dos modelos (quase todos) é bastante bom...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Out 2008 às 09:41)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Aqui fica os alertas para hoje em portugal


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2008 às 19:00)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Parece que vai haver nortada um pouco forte, essencialmente quarta  aliado ao frio  ui ui.


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2008 às 23:18)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Previsão da precipitação para as próximas 48h.






Ainda que não seja muita, vai dar para todos
E com ela virá o vento forte de Norte!


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Out 2008 às 01:09)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



nimboestrato disse:


> ...
> mas a 200 horas, ... cá estaremos para validar ou não tal desenlace.
> Para já alguma chuva avulsa no centro/sul.
> Depois na terça, alguma a norte e descida das temperaturas.
> ...



Parabéns aos  modelos de previsão..
Isto, foi aqui dito há 4 dias atrás,com base nesses modelos de quem às vezes, tanto nos lamentámos.
Houve efectivamente chuva avulsa no centro sul, até com pontualidades extremas,depois na terça que é hoje, vai chover (choveu) ,(ainda não , mas vai),com descida das temperaturas, sobretudo a norte,e  a partir de quinta, recuperação acentuada das mesmas com circulação fraca de Leste e dias de sol.
Nenhuma surpresa até ao 6º,7º dia (mesmo as excepções estavam previstas)...
Parabéns à perfomance de tal alcance.
Verão de S.Martinho? questionava-se na altura.
Não podiam ver mais .
Parece que a 28, agora, até onde a nossa vista alcança, ( e os vários modelos continuam convergentes,mesmo a médio prazo)  acabará  este mini-Verão de S.Martinho que aí vem, depois da lufada de ar fresco/frio/humido que já está à porta.
Depois de 28,uma eternidade!!!
mas uma tendência forte:
Olá agreste Outono.
Despede-te lá do teu vizinho Verão...
Daqui a nada é Novembro e tu ainda andas de braço dado com ele...


----------



## psm (21 Out 2008 às 08:23)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Bem com esta ultima run do ecmwf reparei nela algo de muito semelhante a 2005, o AA em bloqueio a NO da peninsula ibérica,  não seja um dejá vu.




http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!20081021100!!step/


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2008 às 09:01)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



psm disse:


> Bem com esta ultima run do ecmwf reparei nela algo de muito semelhante a 2005, o AA em bloqueio a NO da peninsula ibérica,  não seja um dejá vu.
> 
> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!20081021100!!step/



Claro, a seca está aí,  mas lembram-se bem de como foi 2005 em termos de frio


----------



## vitamos (21 Out 2008 às 09:58)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Análise simples da possibilidade de neve pela run das 0z do GFS, para as 0h de amanhã:

Temp- 850 hpa (ap. 5ºC)




Temp - 500hPa (ap. -15ºC)




Para estes valores e segundo a tabela que utilizo a cota de neve estaria nos 1835m, o que (se se verificar precipitação) indica queda de neve apenas na zona da Torre na Estrela. Ás 6h parece haver uma ligeiríssima descida do valor a 500hPa, mas que não se deve traduzir numa grande redução da cota de neve.

Obviamente que isto é apenas uma projecção


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2008 às 12:06)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Os alertas de vento forte já foram lançados por parte do IM!


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2008 às 14:11)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Bom continuando a análise enfadonho dos modelos que parecem que convergem todos para o mesmo ... ou seja para esta seca de Outono, e tal como eu referia depois desta amostra de sistema frontal virá o D. Martinho I e II, e antes que a minha mensagem seja movida ou apagada sei lá pra onde .. e pensem que estou falando em castanhas segue-se um exemplo do que vai ser os próximos dias e muito provavelmente este Outono !!








Edit: Se não verem a imagem então está aqui o link:
http://www.westwind.ch/?link=gfsm,http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn,.png,1321,1381,1441,1501,1561,1621,1681,1741,1801
Linda não acham ... até parece que estamos no Verão !!

Virá o frio ... não me parece que até ao fim do mes este esteja presente ...
parece-me antes que virá mas é o Verão de S. Martinho que este ano será antes ... !!


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2008 às 15:18)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

A previsão das mínimas e máximas do Meteoblue/NNM de amanhã até Domingo, escala 0-30ºC.


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2008 às 17:30)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Os Alertas amarelos correspondentes ao vento forte, foram alargados aos distritos de Beja e Faro.







Também para estes 2 distritos foi lançado um alerta amarelo referente à ondulação que se prevê forte.


----------



## DRC (21 Out 2008 às 21:01)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Previsão para:
Quarta-Feira, 22 de Outubro de 2008

*PREVISÃO*

Céu muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente
de nebulosidade. Aguaceiros até ao fim da
manhã, podendo ser de neve nos pontos
mais altos da Serra da Estrela.
Vento moderado soprando por vezes forte a muito
forte. Descida das Temperaturas, em especial no Interior.

*FONTE: IM*


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2008 às 07:15)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Ás 4:08, de hoje, o IM reforçou os Alertas...

Dos Alertas Amarelos Lançados, a quase todo o Território, destacam-se agora os Distritos *Lisboa* e *Leiria*, que estão agora sob Alerta Laranja devido ao Vento Forte!


*Vento (Alerta Laranja)*: "Vel. Max. Raj.: 91 a 130 kilómetros por hora. No Litoral: Vento de Norte até 55 km/h com rajadas na Ordem de 100 km/h até ás 12 UTC, e até 80 km/h até 23 02 UTC."


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2008 às 12:57)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Boa tarde ...
De acordo com as últimas actualizações dos ultimos modelos, e sentindo-se este primeiro cheirinho de Outono com as temperaturas do dia de hoje já a fazer lembrar que é Outono seguem-se dias em que a temperatura volta a subir ligeiramente acima dos 20ºC no Sul, sendo contudo de curta duração já que no inicio da próxima semana teremos uma forte corrente de Norte que trará de acordo com as previsões as primeiras sensações de frio!!

Actualizações dos modelos das 6h (vento e pressão atmosférica): 

Vento:





Pressão atmosférica: 







Como se pode verificar nas duas imagens o anti-ciclone estende-se em crista até Portugal e estende-se até á Gronelândia, enquanto que no mediterraneo e europa central surgirá uma depressão.
O seu efeito conjunto originará uma corrente forte de Norte puxando todo o ar oriundo da Gronelândia ou proximidades, até á Madeira como é elucidativo na Imagem apresentada.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2008 às 13:21)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Como estava a dizer no inicio ou meio da próxima semana deverá haver uma descida da temperatura como encontra-se ilustrado na imagem abaixo:


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2008 às 13:27)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Esta corrente de Norte prevista irá durar toda a semana e teremos também aguaceiros e vento!A confirmar-se concerteza que  haverá neve em cotas mais baixas talvez acima dos 1000 / 1100 metros.Primeiro a  corrente será
"mais anticiclónica" e posteriormente uma depressão "deslizará" mais para sul ( vinda das ilhas britânicas)e reforçará a corrente de norte/Nw em conjunto com o anticiclone.


----------



## RMira (22 Out 2008 às 21:17)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Let's dream...because when we wake, things will be very diferent 

ECM and GFS made us dream...








Deus quer, o Homem sonha...a neve nasce? Cedo, muito cedo, mas bonito, muito bonito!


----------



## psm (22 Out 2008 às 21:57)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Bem previsões a médio prazo bastante semelhantes ponho mais uma:



https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...cgi?area=ngp_atlantic&prod=w30&dtg=2008102212


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2008 às 10:06)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Em relação áquilo que se vem falando aqui na possibilidade dessa depressão que se vai formar na Europa Central ter um movimento retrógado para Portugal acho que nem vale a pena sonharem, contudo os da Europa Central, aqueles que gostam de frio fica aqui um Iceberg para eles


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2008 às 10:19)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

E agora um cheirinho a longo prazo que mostra um vasto campo anti-ciclónico provocando um bloqueio total nas nossas latitudes ...

Legenda: 
vermelho - altas pressões
azul - baixas pressões


----------



## vitamos (23 Out 2008 às 10:41)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Queria deixar duas notas, uma animadora outra nem tanto:

Começando pelas más notícias:
- Se se lembrarem bem, no ano passado, sobretudo inverno, tivemos um sem numero de promessas dos modelos... Aliás os modelos (sobretudo o segundo (e habitual brincalhão) painel do GFS) pareciam políticos em pré campanha eleitoral, tal o conjunto de promessas que mais tarde acabavam em bonitos desabafos no tópico de suicídios. Por isso tudo o que ande perto das 200h e adiante é habitualmente para esquecer.

As boas notícias:
- Normalmente gosto de confiar no ECM a médio prazo. Isto porque é um modelo talhado para a análise precisamente deste chamado "médio prazo". E nesse aspecto promete! Contudo manda a cautela ainda não comentar.

Sinceramente prefiro ver mais umas runs, deixar passar o fim de semana e sobretudo ver a consistência entre os modelos... É que sabem que isto muitas vezes, sobretudo no Inverno leva a muitos baldes de água fria... É que nem baldes de Águaneve


----------



## Dan (23 Out 2008 às 12:34)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

O problema deste tipo de situações é que está normalmente associado a quantitativos de precipitação bastante baixos. 
















Em Novembro de 2001, uma situação parecida, mas com mais frio, provocou apenas alguns flocos de neve nas localidades mais próximas a Espanha e bastante geada nos dias seguintes.




Mas até ao dia 28 / 29 ainda podem ocorrer modificações significativas. Dava jeito um afastamento para oeste do anticiclone.


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Out 2008 às 12:34)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

E a 200 horas as diferenças como de costume são consideráveis.
o modelo Europeu insiste na depressão retrógrada que a partir de quarta traria frio mas também precipitações generosas:






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Já o GFS aponta também o frio mas não faz "recuar" a depressão o que provocaria uma entrada de nordeste seca e fria:






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Incertezas, que no fim de semana solarengo e com temperaturas acima dos valores para a época  sobretudo  no litoral Oeste vão concerteza ser aos poucos dissipadas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Out 2008 às 12:43)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

A madeira está sob alerta laranja devido ao vento forte que nas terras altas pode chegar aos 100km/h


----------



## Vince (23 Out 2008 às 19:24)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

A minha opinião porque acho que o ECM vai recuar, parece-me que a situação que o ECM modela é muito específica. A entrada essa parece estar garantida em todos os modelos, mas a do ECM é mais interessante devido ao que se vê na primeira imagem em baixo, com uma zona de baixas pressões preexistente no norte de África mais significativa que noutros modelos, que depois se parece unir com a entrada de norte centrando-se tudo no interior da península. 

*ECMWF*






Ora este parece-me daqueles "pequenos" pormenores que faz a diferença mas que em 120 horas é frágil de manter e vai dar muitas voltas no modelo mesmo tendo a entrada garantida.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2008 às 22:10)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Esta carta está espetacular  a junção entre os dois anticiclones, é pena que o frio não chegue cá vindo da Escandinávia, visto que ela ainda está a arrefecer, para além de que o ar aquece enquanto passa pela a Europa central.

É devido a esta posição do anticiclone que as temperaturas irão subir a partir de amanhã, tendo o seu culminar no domingo  e depois logo se verá.


----------



## Vince (23 Out 2008 às 22:22)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



psm disse:


> Bem, o Vince escreveu que iria recuar o ecmwf, e eu concordava com tal pensamento, mas nesta run(12) acabou por baralhar a longo prazo. Certo em todas as previsões, e até o dia 28 elas têm  uma margem de erro reduzida no há de  advir mas a partir dai é que se complica tudo.



Ora bem, se formos olhar com muita atenção e conseguirmos recordar o que havia antes, quanto a mim pode não parecer mas acho que houve uma grande cambalhota no ECM, uma convergência do ECM para os outros. No dia 28/29 já não tem aquela depressão que em altura estava centrada no interior na península e no dia 29 na Catalunha tão demarcada, agora tem uma entrada mais próxima ao que outros modelos mostravam para esses dias.








*Antes (00z)*






*Agora (12z)*







A diferença é que logo a seguir dá-se a ciclogénese a norte da Galiza, como tinha antes pelo menos noutros runs, mas a partir daí baralha tudo pois mete essa depressão a descer para o Oeste de Portugal com uma cunha do anticiclone a estender-se às ilhas britânicas.

Pelo menos é assim que eu faço a leitura, mas posso estar enganado pois é dificil ter vários runs na cabeça, ou seja, penso que no médio prazo, digamos dia 28 e 29 convergiu para os outros, a seguir dá novas cartas com uma depressão a descer para Oeste de Portugal, baralhando isto bastante.

Mais um comparativo entre os últimos dois run's para mostrar que as diferenças nesta saída foram significativas para mim.






Por mim até gostava mais desta situação com esta depressão a Oeste de Portugal embora a conversa provavelmente deixasse de ser tanto sobre frio e cotas.


*A novidade desta saída do ECM (12z)*


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2008 às 08:04)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Olhando para esta última run do GFS (00 Z) uma coisa parece ( quase ) certa, a persistência  duma corrente de N/NE para toda a semana que vem, mais frio , mais vento , resta saber se teremos alguma precipitação ( os modelos assim o prevêm)..) que com esta circulação será de neve nos pontos mais altos de Portugal.
Foi com este tipo de circulação que no passado se verificou queda de neve em zonas costeiras nomeadamente aqui no Porto embora eu ache que em Outubro ( se isso ocorrer) seria verdadeiramente histórico...e acho muito pouco provável....

Resta aguardar por outras saídas ( principalmente no fim de semana ) e fazer comparações entre os modelos.


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2008 às 09:19)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Saidas da meia noite.

O ECMWF continua com a mesma solução interessante da depressão a noroeste e depois a Oeste, o GFS intensificou para o que seria memorável para os espanhóis nesta data julgo eu, mas que para nós já sabemos os problemas que temos com esta configuração relativamente à precipitação, mas talvez o nordeste ainda possa sonhar um pouco com o GFS também. Ainda o GFS, a saída das 18 de ontem esboçou depois também algo parecido com o ECM para os dias seguintes, mas parece ter recuado no das 00z.


*ECMWF *








*GFS*








*Cota GFS*

Seria um feriado dos santos bonito em Espanha mas são previsões ainda no intervalo 120-180 horas. 
Temo que os nossos vizinhos comecem a sonhar muito alto e que a queda seja muito grande 
Isto ainda vai dar muitas voltas pois muitas vezes, small changes big consequences.


----------



## vitamos (24 Out 2008 às 09:33)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Bom dia!

A tendência estranha que o modelo Europeu parecia seguir ontem começa a ser também "assimilada" pelos restantes modelos, embora ainda com nuances.

A situação está algo emocionante para esta altura, e quando esperava que os modelos retirassem muito do que suspeitava ser um alucínio, parece que afinal eles estão a querer plantá-lo mesmo.

Questões a meu ver preponderantes:
- Para falar em neve teríamos que falar em precipitação, a meu ver este novo enquadramento do ECM parece favorecer esse aspecto. No entanto o GFS e NOGAPS embora acentuem o factor frio colocam a maior parte da precipitação sobretudo no Norte Peninsular. Nestas situações já apanhámos muitas desilusões para gáudio de "nuestros hermanos" que pintaram de bom tom suas montanhas.

- O frio é a maior surpresa. A 850 hPa acentuou-se a descida das temperaturas em todo o território na run das 0z. Infelizmente não consigo ter acesso ás cartas do ECM a 850hPa para comparação à vários dias, por motivos que desconheço.

Faltam dias, faltam certezas, há surpresa e sinceramente parece-me de bom tom sermos moderados neste momento. Digo isto porque qualquer meteolouco se entusiasma e sonha. Mas nesta altura do ano e com alguns dias de distância e toda a "vacinação modelística de anos anteriores" manda a prudência aguardar convenientemente por mais runs.


----------



## filipept (24 Out 2008 às 10:09)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Bom dia,

Isto está bastante interessante. Vou colocar dois meteogramas, de Porto e Lisboa, da meteoblue.ch. Os Suiços costumam ser muito certos nesta previsões, mas também não o fazem num prazo mais alargado, estes meteogramas só vão até quarta.

Run 00

Porto




Lisboa




O que parece começar a ser claro, como muito bem referido, é a descida da temperatura, que neste meteograma virá acompanhada de forte vento N NE, o que irá provocar uma sensação de frio elevada. Destaca-se a ausencia de precipitação, pelo menos nestas duas cidades, até a próxima quarta-feira.
De resto é gozar o fim de semana propicio para escapadinhas, como bem referiu o nimboestrato.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2008 às 14:32)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Olhando aos modelos diria que é possivel que venhamos ter aguaceiros, na próxima semana contudo esta informação é bastante volátil.
Outro pormenor a ter em atenção é que a precipitação aparece apenas no Norte de Espanha e no litoral ( e terras baixas de Portugal), o que indicia que estas nuvens serão baixas e que provalvelmente a acorrer dará aguaceiros de actividade fraca a moderada!!

O frio parece tb ser uma quase certeza !!

Em termos de quantidades de precipitação tb serão baixas !!


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2008 às 14:40)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

A imagem da precipitação prevista: 







[/URL


----------



## ACalado (24 Out 2008 às 18:03)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Estou verdadeiramente estupefacto 
será que os devaneios do gfs passaram para o 1º painel 






[/IMG]


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2008 às 19:27)

*Aviso*

Foi agora implementado no fórum uma nova filosofia relativamente à previsão do tempo, modelos e alertas. Esta alteração era para começar apenas em Novembro, mas dado que estes próximos dias vão ser agitados, implementou-se agora. 

A filosofia é inspirada no que fazem os nossos vizinhos de Espanha no Meteored e noutros, onde existem dois tópicos diferentes para a mesma temática pois eles lá também passaram há uns anos atrás por alguns dos problemas que temos tido também aqui. 

Há um ano atrás decidiu-se que ainda não se justificava esta divisão do tópico no MeteoPT por falta de dimensão, mas actualmente chegámos à conclusão de que ela é necessária resolvendo assim duas situações que nos últimos tempos tem sido complicadas de gerir, por um lado o objectivo do MeteoPT ter um tópico mais sério e fundamentado, por outro, também não asfixiarmos o natural entusiasmo no seguimento das previsões com mais ligeireza e boa ou má disposição, com muito ou pouco conhecimento por parte dos membros.

Temos agora assim um tópico mais rigoroso dedicado a Previsões oficiais ou de outras entidades credíveis, alertas também oficiais e análises dos modelos dos membros do fórum. Este tópico seguirá assim as regras mais rígidas que exigem fundamentação das análises com conhecimento q.b. Quer-se que seja um tópico mais sério e sem conversa anexa, entusiasmos ou desilusões, smiles de sorrisos ou fúria, etc, e que os membros quando o utilizam fundamentem sempre com conhecimento o que pretendem demonstrar. É um tópico onde também se deve evitar por exemplo coisas como modelos a 300 horas, pois isso revela só por si falta de conhecimento nesta matéria. Deseja-se também forte percepção do que são modelos, as suas limitações e incertezas e de como se distinguem da realidade, uma coisa é analisar e debater cenários futuros, outra coisa é falar como se fossem acontecer daqui a pouco sem margem para dúvidas. A regra sagrada nº1 para qualquer analista de modelos neste tópico é saber que os modelos estão sempre errados pois nunca conseguem simular a complexidade da atmosfera, e esse grau de erro aumenta exponencialmente com o avanço no tempo. A separação em dois tópicos visa também dar maior destaque às análises mais elaboradas e trabalhosas dos membros do fórum evitando-se assim que essas análises se percam no turbilhão de outras mensagens.

O tópico com estas regras chama-se então:
*«Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Mês Ano»*
E as regras estão aqui: (mas serão algo revistas em breve)
 Regras do tópico de Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas


Em simultâneo existe então um outro tópico mais "leve", onde todos podem conversar e debater de forma mais ligeira sobre as previsões, sobre o tempo que fará, desilusões pessoais e fúrias mais ou menos incontidas, perguntas e dúvidas, etc.
Esse tópico chama-se assim:
*«Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Mês Ano»*


----------



## psm (24 Out 2008 às 21:06)

O ecmwf nesta ultima run(12) manteve a sua tendencia, os dias 27,28,29 tem uma forte componente de N sendo particularmente muito forte no dia 28 em que os ventos estão previstos na ordem dos 80 a 90 km de rajada, e as precipitações a acontecer serão no norte de Espanha. Em Portugal as precipitações a contecer serão, no norte e no litoral oeste e em forma de aguaceiros pois a sua trajectória do ar polar maritimo tem a sua trajectória de norte tal foi acima referido. 

O que esta previsão tem de interesse, é o aparecimento de uma depressão à superficie a NO da peninsula Iberica no dia 31, e que em altura se forma na islandia associada ao jet, se irá colocar no dia 1 de novembro à frente de Viana do Castelo


----------



## ACalado (24 Out 2008 às 23:16)

Mais uma run esta a sair a entrada fria continua lá mas penso que acabara por retirar a precipitação com o passar do tempo, espero estar enganado






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Out 2008 às 01:50)

Persistem diferenças significativas no que os modelos de referência preveêm quanto à evolução da  advecção de ar frio ,  após uma frente que trará  alguma precipitação  a norte já no dia 27.
e  preparem-se porque ainda faltam uma eternidade de actualizações até "ao que aí vem" e de 6 em 6 horas, ou 12 em 12,variadíssimos cenários de excepção ir-nos-ão ser colocados.
Hoje já apareceu num deles (ECMWF) uma depressão à superfície a NW da Ibéria.Mas tal está(va) previsto para 31.É muito tempo.
No  GFS ,para essa data, nada é parecido sequer.
A haver centro depressionário será bem mais a sul .
Iremos ter motivos de sobra para olharmos para mais perto e ainda assim, sermos surpreendidos, nos próximos dias.
E permitam-me um desabafo:
-Ao contemplarmos a semana vindoura, suspeitando apenas que possa vir como ela hoje nos foi anunciada, 
até dói, ainda ser Outubro.
Ah se fosse Janeiro/Fevereiro quantos não cabíamos em nós ,nesta altura do campeonato?


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Out 2008 às 09:33)

Aqui as cotas sobem, mas a precipitação mantém-se!





http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49606


----------



## psm (25 Out 2008 às 10:08)

Nesta run(00) do ecmwf para as 72 h e 96 h é nos mostrado o jet stream ter o seu centro de vento máximo no NO da Peninsula Ibérica





















O que é interessante no movimento do jet de norte para sul é  no seu "arrasto" a formação  de uma depressão, ou uma bolha de ar frio em altitude no interior da peninsula ibérica, e que terá sua projeção á superficie.


----------



## Vince (25 Out 2008 às 11:16)

Muito parecidas as saídas 00z do GFS e do ECMFW até dia 31 Out/1 Novembro (uma semana) e já sem alguns exageros e coisas estranhas de ontem.

Comecemos pela entrada do frio com a descida do Jet ilustrada nesta animação do GFS, onde se pode observar primeiro a entrada, depois a curvatura que fará uma pequena depressão algures no sul da península e finalmente mais para a frente a formação de uma depressão algures a norte da pensínsula/ilhas britânicas.








Ora vejamos o comparativo dia a dia onde se notam boas semelhanças. 
Primeiro a entrada fria com a descida do Jet








A formação de uma depressão em altura com a curva em forte intensidade do Jet no sul da península reflectida na superficie com uns 1005/1010hmpa, com localização exacta ainda incerta a esta distância.






Finlamente já muito para frente, a formação de uma depressão a norte da península ou ilhas britânicas, e aqui como é natural a tantos dias, as divergências já se começam a notar com o GFS a preferir a França como destino e o ECMWF a preferir uma coisa mais fraca no norte de Portugal.







Quanto a neve, parece mais difícil agora, os globais continuam a mostrar essa possibilidade no pico do frio no nordeste (e serra obviamente) mas já sabemos que nesta situação sinóptica é complicado e nesta saída, falando do GFS, a ISO zero a sul de Lisboa por exemplo é um bocado enganadora pois a Iso -5 está bem lá em cima no sul das ilhas britâncias.

O que há de frustrante nesta situação *se ela se confirmasse* é que teríamos a tal depressão no sul que tantas vezes falta no Inverno a provocar precipitação pelo sul, mas nesta altura do ano o frio não deve chegar para surpresas. 

*Temp 850hPa/ Precipitação / Cota e Neve  (GFS)*












A fase da depressão a norte já no final da análise que fiz, além de ser já muito longínquo, tudo indica que já não envolveria muito frio.

A situação continua a manter-se interessante para seguir e ainda há margem para muitos posts e cenários nos próximos dias.


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2008 às 12:35)

Para o dia 31 de Outubro, o GFS, na run das 6h, prevê bastante precipitação espalhada de norte a sul do país, e ao longo de todo o dia.
Quanto a cotas de neve, é melhor ainda não se arriscarem números. 






Certo, certinho, é o vendaval de norte que está para vir!
E com ele a agitação marítima.

Previsão para a praia do Guincho:


----------



## ACalado (25 Out 2008 às 12:58)

Olhando para a carta sinóptica agrada-me a posição do AA permitindo um fluxo de norte, vê-se uma linha de aguaceiros no norte do país e será esses aguaceiros que podem deixar as nossas serras de branco.


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2008 às 13:13)

Nesta carta para terça feira  a circulação de Norte é bastante intensa, concerteza trará descida acentuada da temperatura, vento forte e aguaceiros de neve nos pontos mais altos das serras.Já ninguém nos livrará do frio resta saber que intensidade, frequência e localização terão as precipitações e isso só mais " em cima" do acontecimento.


----------



## ACalado (25 Out 2008 às 14:16)

Quanto ao nosso INM coloca a fasquia alta

*Previsão para 3ª Feira, 28 de Outubro de 2008*

Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se pouco nublado a partir do
final da manhã.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) de norte, soprando forte a
muito forte (40 a 60 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras altas, com
rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros até ao final da manhã, que
poderão ser de neve acima dos 1600 metros.
Descida de temperatura.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Cristina Simões/ Elvira Palma

Fonte:INM


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2008 às 21:25)

Noto o pessoal desanimado pela ultima run do GFS mas não se deixem enganar com uma saída porque o ECM continua muito bom e carrega muito na instabilidade principalmente chuvas fortes a partir do fim da semana alem da descida brusca das temperaturas a partir de terça, penso que o GFS na run das 18 vai voltar a mostrar esta depressão para o fim da semana...  veremos...

ECMWF







O UKMO está bom também:


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2008 às 23:35)

Cá está o que tinha dito o GFS mostra a tal depressão para o final da semana...Isto sim poderá nos dar animação quinta e sexta porque terça e quarta será apenas a queda de temperaturas e vento fortes de norte especialmente terça...


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Out 2008 às 11:21)

Esta é uma saída de sonho para todos nós.
É difícil que as peças se venham a movimentar como o GFS indica:



 



Ainda assim acredito mais no ECMWF que estará mais consistente e menos flutuante nestas ultimas actualizações .



 





A euforia continua ,pois então.
É que, já não falámos para cenários de 200 horas.
Já são só para metade.Isto parece que promete.
Bem sei que ainda há espaço para a desilusão, mas ,
como já disse  o Vince,  só há desilusão se a expectativa for alta.
Se olharmos só para esta última louca saida do GFS aí sim ,aí  poderá haver grandes desilusões.
Mas olhando para o somatório dos modelos ,tudo indica que sim senhor,
que virá algo substancial de vento, frio e chuva.
Cotas de neve ainda é cedo para falar em tal , mas o IM na sua previsão para 9 dias coloca a fasquia nos 1600m 1º ,para depois baixar para os 1300mm a partir de quarta-feira até ao fim de semana.


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2008 às 13:18)

Ora bem, eu para manter a minha sanidade mental tinha decidido nem olhar para outras saídas sem ser a do meio dia e da meia noite, mas de qualquer forma não compro essa saída do GFS das 6z, com a depressão a noroeste a progredir para o interior da península. Se tivesse que apostar dinheiro na coisa, não apostava.

Inclino-me cada vez mais para o que ambos os grandes tinham na saída das 00z, que era isto. Depois de termos "perdido" aquela primeira depressão no sul da península e que dava cotas médias para sul e onde fez delirar um pouco o freemeteo, agora começo a pensar que se calhar até a outra depressão a norte/noroeste será mais fraca que algumas saídas ou ficará mais para o sul de França ou nordeste de Espanha e não no nosso noroeste.








Provavelmente para alguns será o tal cenário pessimista, para mim é um cenário interessante para o mês em que estamos. Algum frio e umas quantas frentes, que não fazem coincidir frio com chuva, mas não deixam de ser interessantes, afinal estamos a falar do final do mês de Outubro.

*ECMWF/IM saída 00z*
Precipitação e Temperatura 2 metros






Mas é possível que o ECMWF regresse a uma depressão mais respeitável a noroeste, tem-na tido ate ontem, pode ser que regresse na saída das 12z.


Relativamente a esse cenário das 6z do GFS com a depressão a evoluir para o interior da península, 






situação mais interessante, mas noto que o frio também não é assim muito, com o nosso eterno dilema de termos precipitação sem frio e frio sem precipitação. Mas a situação seria interessante.

*Temperatura aos 850hPa e Precipitação GFS saída 6z*










Para finalizar chamo a atenção de todos que comecem também a olhar mais para o ECMWF, até aqui todos nos concentramos mais no GFS porque do outro não temos muitos dados, mas o nosso IM na secção das cartas tem dados como precipitação, temperatura 2m, geopotencial e ventos em diferentes níveis, tudo a partir do ECMWF saída das 00z e até às 114 horas. Não sei como o IM conseguiu isto, julgo que é caso único na Europa, mas há que aproveitar, os nossos vizinhos em Espanha também já descobriram esta "borla" do ECM via IM. Afinal não é tudo mau em Portugal


----------



## *Dave* (26 Out 2008 às 17:38)

Os modelos continuam a mostrar cenários bastante interessantes, resta-nos esperar que se mantenha assim...






O _freemeteo_, nesta sua última actualização, já não prevê uma descida tão grande das temperaturas. Noite de terça para quarta, mínima de 2,1ºC, sexta-feira máxima de 7,0ºC 

Olhando para o _meteoblue_.

Mínimas de quarta-feira:


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2008 às 01:19)

Todo norte e centro do país, encontra-se em alerta amarelo devido ao vento forte, que se irá sentir nos próximos dias vindo de norte.

O aviso entra em vigor a partir das 18h/20h do dia 27 de Outubro.


----------



## vitamos (27 Out 2008 às 10:39)

Anomalias de temperatura para os próximos 7 dias e temperaturas médias dos próximos 15 dias (fonte NCEP):







http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp4.html

De notar a forte anomalia negativa dos próximos dias (até -6ºC), bem como o contraste Oeste/Leste Europeu


----------



## Aurélio (27 Out 2008 às 10:57)

E já agora o enorme dilúvio que esta fantástica depressão do faz que chove e faz que neva prevê para os próximos dias ...


----------



## Vince (27 Out 2008 às 12:51)

A análise do CEAMET, que são sempre interessantes de ler:



> Nos encontramos a las puertas de importantes cambios para el conjunto de la Península, que sobrevienen fundamentalmente por la formación de la primera irrupción fría importante hasta la Península Ibérica, y que además se verá acompañada de bajas presiones y tiempo inestable, pudiéndose además registrar nevadas de consideración en todos los sistemas montañosos principales de la península, en ocasiones por encima de sólo 800 ó 1000mts. Esta situación se forma al subir de latitud en mitad del Atlántico el anticiclón de Azores, hacia el Norte, hasta conectarse con otro núcleo de altas presiones sobre Groenlandia, y formando un fuerte contraste de presión con una profunda borrasca que se encuentra en las costas de Escandinavia. Este gradiente de presión crea un fuerte flujo de vientos de Norte a Sur, que se origina en las Islas Spitzberg, en prácticamente el Océano Glacial Ártico, y que irá viajando de Norte a Sur hasta las Islas Británicas. Un primer frente frío, que va expandiendo esta masa fría hacia el Sur, también irá moviéndose más al Sur de las Islas británicas, hasta las propias latitudes peninsulares, mientras que las propias altas presiones que afectaban a la Península, se irán retirando hacia el Atlántico, conforme el anticiclón de Azores abandone su disposición Oeste-Este, hacia una disposición Norte-Sur. Esto abrirá las puerta a que mañana vaya entrando la masa fría sobre la Península de Norte a Sur, pero teniendo esta un mayor reflejo y repercusión en las capas medias y altas de la troposfera, donde mañana entrará por el Norte peninsular un potente embolsamiento de aire frío  de hasta -30ºC a 5500mts. Esto creará también una acusada inestabilidad, y acabará formándose una borrasca en las inmediaciones de la Península que traerá precipitaciones a la mayor parte de esta, y que se mantendrá basculando de un lado a otro de la Península a lo largo de toda esta semana. Estos basculamientos harán que en la Comunidad Valenciana se vayan alternando a lo largo de la semana momentos con predominio de terrales y momentos con entradas marítimas y precipitaciones, de forma intermitente. Por tanto, la llegada de frío está asegurada, pero también es una situación que puede dar lugar a precipitaciones significativas sobre la Comunidad Valenciana en algunos días concretos, e incluso no se descarta alguna nevada en puntos montañosos altos del interior. De momento hoy aún es un día tranquilo en el conjunto de la península Ibérica, todavía con algunas nubes bajas, restos de la inestabilidad de días anteriores, en el litoral del Sureste, en tendencia a desaparecer. Sin embargo ya comenzará a irrumpir el frente frío por el tercio Norte-Noroeste peninsular, comenzando las primeras precipitaciones por aquí, y notándose ya aquí un descenso térmico importante a partir de la tarde o últimas horas. Sin embargo el resto de la Península todavía estará hoy al margen. Será ya mañana Martes, cuando el descenso térmico se vaya generalizando de Noroeste a Sureste, al tiempo que profundizándose, así como los chubascos se irán extendiendo al centro de la Península, e incluso a partir de la tarde ó últimas horas a la fachada mediterránea y la Comunidad Valenciana, al formarse una borrasca en las inmediaciones la Comunidad Valenciana, que puede también involucrar cierta participación marítima a la entrada de la irrupción fría, tras de entrar algo de Poniente mañana por la mañana.
> 
> http://www.gva.es/ceamet/previsiones/previsiones.html


----------



## Vince (27 Out 2008 às 20:37)

Devido às previsões de forte ondulação marítima
*Capitania da Madeira recomenda regresso de embarcações aos portos*



> A Capitania do Porto do Funchal recomendou o regresso das embarcações aos portos de abrigo devido a um aviso de agitação marítima forte, emitido hoje pelo Instituto de Meteorologia.
> 
> A Capitania informa que as previsões até às 18h00 horas de terça-feira indicam "ondulação Norte de 3,5 metros, aumentando gradualmente para 4 e 5 e de 1 a 1,5 metros na costa Sul".
> 
> "Recomenda-se a todas as embarcações que tomem as devidas precauções e na costa Norte e costa Sul, a Oeste do Funchal, permaneçam nos portos de abrigo", conclui a nota da Capitania do Funchal.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2008 às 00:52)

O IM colocou Portugal inteiro em alerta amarelo, devido ao vento e há forte ondulação em todo o litoral.


----------



## psm (28 Out 2008 às 10:20)

Os modelos que geralmente se faz referencia ecmwf, gfs, nogaps estão todos sintonizados ao nivel das previsões mas só começam a divergir a partir das 156 h para o gfs ponho os mapas dos 500 para reparar nas diferenças.
 A cunha do geopotencial elevado que se encontra nos Açores não é tão pronunciada como é mostrado mais abaixo no ecmwf , o que faz com o jet stream passe a latitude mais baixa, e nos possa trazer chuva.









Quanto ao ecmwf, a cunha acima referida  vê-se o geopotencial elevado(acima referido)sobre os Açores(e é aqui que está a diferença) estendido na vertical até ao sul da Islandia, ora isso é um "porta" de bloqueio na posição onde está.









Quanto ao nogaps ponho a hora 168 pois e o mapa dos 300 hp para melhor entender, aqui vê-se o jet a latitude mais baixa mas que é "prejudicado" pelo emblosamento que se encontra mais a sul dos Açores(pois os sentidos de vorticidade interna são opostos)


----------



## psm (28 Out 2008 às 16:59)

Vou deixar a ondulação prevista para esta noite.


ps: devo salientar que no modelo em questão tem medidas em pés ,assim para transformar os valores no sistema métrico à que multiplicar por 0.3048


----------



## psm (29 Out 2008 às 10:43)

Ao verificar  esta run(00) os modelos estão muito sintonizados nas suas previsões, algo que a acontecer, e com uma situação destas não é muito comum.

Ponho aqui o mapa dos 300hp do nogaps, e os dos 200 hp do gfs das 144 h


GFS










NOGAPS


----------



## psm (30 Out 2008 às 07:47)

A situação de ondulação na Madeira deverá ser interessante, e ser monotorizada.


----------



## remy (30 Out 2008 às 11:23)

Previsão sexta-feira

Esta sexta-feira. Localizado em um mínimo baixo (Bas geopotential) perfil é altamente instável (CAPE + ou - 500 J / kg, um índice de corrente negativa vertical). Além disso, a situação é muito dinâmico, em altitude e com uma velocidade de cisalhamento vertical de presentes e uma muito rápida jacto sul do depressões. As regiões situadas em Lisboa, se sair Jet tem também controlá-lo.

É por isso que a região Alentejo será especialmente preocupada com um elevado risco de instabilidade associada a uma dinâmica marcada altitude. A formação de uma forte tempestade célula é possível. A formação de vórtice fenômeno não seja de excluir quer devido a esta dinâmica muito forte, pelo menos, tinham baixo sul da península.


----------



## psm (30 Out 2008 às 19:42)

As previsões para as proximas 144 horas nesta run(12), são muito semelhantes entre os 3 modelos numericos.
Vou colocar o mapa para os 500hp para verem as semelhanças, e donde está o emblosamento da depressão "Getrudes"



GFS







ECMWF







nogaps






Verifica-se que a tendencia é a seguinte,  o jet stream irá começar a ter uma componente para latitudes mais baixas, e assim sendo verificar-se-á o passar  à "corrente de oeste", e que não é mais do que ventos de oeste a sudoeste e de temperaturas amenas, com periodos de precipitação à passagem de frentes.

Vou pôr o mapa dos 200 hp do gfs e do nogaps para as 180 horas que são ligeiramente semelhantes.


----------



## Brunomc (30 Out 2008 às 20:47)

Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada para amanhã









Alerta Amarelo para esta noite e madrugada

Vento Forte , Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e Agitação Maritima


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2008 às 08:04)

*Alertas do IM para as próximas horas:*

Lisboa, Setubal, Beja e Faro - Alerta Amarelo devido à precipitação forte e agitação marítima.

Évora - Alerta Amarelo devido à precipitação forte.

Madeira - Alerta LARANJA devido ao vento muito forte nas terras altas.
Alerta amarelo devido à agitação marítima.


----------



## ct5iul (31 Out 2008 às 08:37)

Bom dia 

Fica aqui um mail que a porteçao civil me enviou

De acordo com a previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia, o território de Portugal Continental irá sofrer os efeitos de ventos intensos nos próximos dias, acompanhados pela diminuição das temperaturas, em especial das mínimas, e a queda de precipitação, que poderá ser em forma de neve em cotas acima dos 1300 metros

Assim, prevê-se na 6.ª feira  (dia 31): Aguaceiros que serão de neve acima dos 1300 metros. Vento moderado de noroeste no litoral, até 35 km/h, soprando forte nas terras altas, até 40 km/h.

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de prevenção e autoprotecção e especial atenção:

  *
    Aos avisos e recomendações das autoridades competentes, mantendo-se atento à situação;
  *
    Ao fecho de portas e janelas assim como à arrumação de equipamento solto, caixotes de lixo ou outros objectos;
  *
    À adequada fixação de estruturas soltas, nomeadamente andaimes, placards e outras estruturas suspensas;
  *
    À circulação em áreas arborizadas tendo especial cuidado com a possibilidade de queda de ramos e árvores, em virtude de vento mais forte.

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil continuará a acompanhar a situação em estreita colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia.

Com os nossos melhores cumprimentos / 73
ARVM-PCIVIL


----------

